# 3D Archery Forum ! And no talk about the ASA Florida ProAm



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I can't believe no one has said a word on this forum about the ASA ProAm. I would like to congratulate Thomas White finishing 4th in the Semi Pro Division.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

Terry Reynolds went into the shoot down ahead, Levi tried to make it interesting but with Reynolds hitting two 12's on his first two shots he made it difficult.

Jeannie Albritton (sp), won the women's pro shoot and Jackie Caudle pulled off a 12 I think on his last arrow in the shootdown to win the Senior Pros.

I had a good time in my first ever ASA shoot, ended up 10 down for the weekend in Hunter class. I shot with a couple AT'ers to boot!


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

yep, we had a good time and a great turnout with over 1300 competitors this year.

the new venue was a great change of pace from days of old at the dragstrip with the knee high wading boots and we all kept dry feet all weekend even though it rained most of the day Friday and the team shoot had to be canceled due to the weather.

I am so happy to congratulate Sharon Grinage on her first podium finish in the womens pro class with a 3rd place, after coming into the shootdown in 5th and working her way up to second and then ended up 3rd on the final shot, very exciting shootdown for the ladies.

hope everyone else had as good a time as I did, great job ASA and Newberry Easton sports complex.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Tracy good shooting on your part too bro. Had a hell of a time with ya and hope to do it again.


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Tracy good shooting on your part too bro. Had a hell of a time with ya and hope to do it again.


yeah, I wasnt setting the world on fire but it did prove to myself that with a little bit of work I can and will be hanging with the boys in the top of semi pro before long.
I was actually very happy with shooting 3 down today although it still needs some improvement.


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

dose any one have any pics?


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

At first we were really bummed because we had to park so far away from the buildings. We were all the way down by the SIMS range. But when we found out we were on G and H all was well. Short walk to the range from the car. :thumbs_up


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Cousins destroyed the known 50 class.


----------



## harris6048 (Nov 18, 2008)

Check out the new web site archerynewsnow.com for news from ASA


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

harris6048 said:


> Check out the new web site archerynewsnow.com for news from ASA


Wow !!

Great site for shoot coverage.


----------



## CBLArcher (Mar 5, 2007)

Anyone have an idea when more pics will be posted to the ASA site? Right now I only see 11 pics posted for the weekend. Normally there are alot of pics posted for each day.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

SteveID said:


> Cousins destroyed the known 50 class.


2nd place was 26 points behind Cousins.


----------



## AlienZ-owner (Feb 8, 2010)

I had a great time at the shoot and it was my first too!! Really enjoyed watching the Pros do it out in the open field with the wind and all!! Yea one day Im gonna be giving yall a run for your money!! LOL:wink:


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Just wanted to say congrats to my buddys in open c that finished 2nd and 3rd Larry Capps and James Wright good job guys


----------



## bjbarker (Dec 31, 2006)

bigcountry24 said:


> Just wanted to say congrats to my buddys in open c that finished 2nd and 3rd Larry Capps and James Wright good job guys


_*Good shooting guys and congrats to you to Mike for a top 10 finish in B class*_


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

shot even in open c for the weekend, thank i woulda done better but im used to judging yardage over water.


----------



## n2bows45 (Jul 31, 2009)

bjbarker said:


> _*Good shooting guys and congrats to you to Mike for a top 10 finish in B class*_


Good shooting Bruce, unlimited had some long ranges from what I was told.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

bjbarker said:


> _*Good shooting guys and congrats to you to Mike for a top 10 finish in B class*_


Congrats on your 1st place finish Bruce, another victory coming back to NC.


----------



## bjbarker (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks guys!




n2bows45 said:


> Good shooting Bruce, unlimited had some long ranges from what I was told.


Should have been there Jeff. I looked like a deer caught in the headlights with that range. I was holding my 45yd pin high all that 1st day. :mg:Hope to see you at the next one.


----------



## n2bows45 (Jul 31, 2009)

bjbarker said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to make the next one in Ft. Benning, not sure if I want to shoot unlimited or open B. Just not many shooters in unlimited and I hate to get whipped by you all year again this year. LOL


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

4 1/2 hrs to shoot 20 targets in open b


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

3Dblackncamo said:


> 4 1/2 hrs to shoot 20 targets in open b


That blows :mg:... is that normal??


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

First trip to Florida ASA had a great time and shot with great people.
412 in K 45


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

NCSUarcher said:


> Congrats on your 1st place finish Bruce, another victory coming back to NC.


Great job Bruce hope to see you guys this weekend


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Matt Crutcher from Raleigh won Open C. He shot 26 up on Sunday. He's still a teenager........and a great kid.


----------



## FrzrFilling (Oct 6, 2009)

*time*



3Dblackncamo said:


> 4 1/2 hrs to shoot 20 targets in open b



So where were the course marshalls - ASA rules specifically state the max time. That is ridiculous and needs to be corrected or there will be a lot of "unhappy" and non-returning shooters


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

there were 5 to 6 shooters at each stake and the main path was narrow and crowded. i knew it was going to take a while. in the past, they would have rolled some shooters into a [email protected]:00 and [email protected]:00 schedule. i guess they couldnt do it here for some reason.



FrzrFilling said:


> So where were the course marshalls - ASA rules specifically state the max time. That is ridiculous and needs to be corrected or there will be a lot of "unhappy" and non-returning shooters


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

A lot of the ranges where backed up. We had to wait an extra hour to get on the range. Had a lot more shooters in BN, seniors and womens hunter than they have had before. The ASA does a great job and I'll never complain about the time. I just set back on my stool and shoot the bull with anybody that wants to talk. That's the whole reason for going, make new friends that also enjoy the sport of archery.
3Dblackandcamo, long ride back to Tn wasn't it? Missed runing into you, maybe catch you next time.
Charlie


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

The turn out was alot higher then expected...when I shot O-B there was always 5-6 shooters at a stake. If you see a group moving slowly then you should report it to the range official. It was th first shoot of the year so they do usually cut some slack.


----------



## KC73 (Feb 21, 2008)

bjbarker said:


> _*Good shooting guys and congrats to you to Mike for a top 10 finish in B class*_


 Good Job Bruce, It's a Great start in 2010!!!!!:wink:


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

had a rough time geezer, 10 1/2 to get there 10 back home but had a good time


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

SteveID said:


> Cousins destroyed the known 50 class.


great shooting cuz but i dont think thats a pro class.


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

*it is*



shooter74 said:


> great shooting cuz but i dont think thats a pro class.


6. Known 50 Open – No restrictions on age or sex. Known distance only. 50 yards, 280 FPS
Anyone required to compete in semi-pro or above must compete in the 50 yard class. Competitors may elect to return to another competition class after their first competition in this class, subject to meeting that class’ qualifications.


----------

